# Name Help PLEASE!



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello, 

I need a name for a 4yo bay canadian wb gelding. The name must start with an R and have "twist" in it. I am horrible with names, and if you can be creative, this will be a show horse so fancy sounding name or simple. Theres a contest with my hunt club and I'm trying my hardest to think of a name but I'm coming up with nothing. The prize is a dinner for 2 at the club and I would love to get it to give to my parents but I am horrible with names. Any help i would be great and I will let you know if a name is picked who would win!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Remember The Twist
Renegade Twist
Ruling With A Twist
Raging Twister (not sure if the er at the end counts)
Rebel Twist

hmmm...might come up with more later. But that should be good to start.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Righteous Twist

Ready to Twist

Rule Out the Twist

R Rated Twist

Renowned Twist

Ready Twist Go

Right on Twisting (not sure if you can add to Twist either?)


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Redvine Twist Licorice
Redvine Twist
Redvine Strawberry Twist


----------



## SomthingofaWhim (Apr 27, 2012)

Ready Set Twist
Rainbow's Twist(er)
Revenge in the Twist
Rapid Twist
Royal Twist(er)
Red White and Twist


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

All of mine were taken!! :wink: lol

Rampaging Twister
Ruling With A Twist
Rolling Twister
Rapidly Twisting
Running With A Twist
Ruling Twist
Rolling With A Twist
Randomly Twisted (ing, s) -Random Twist (er)
Really Twisted (LOL)


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

Real Time Twist


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

R U Twisted? (with the cap. letter R and the cap letter U, but the autocorrect here won't let me do it that way.)


----------



## kuecktr (May 11, 2012)

Twist N Ready, Red Hot Twister, Routy N Twisted


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Any news on the name picking? =D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

race you to Twist


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Rebel's Twist on Life


----------



## SomthingofaWhim (Apr 27, 2012)

Raffle off the Twist
Run Twist and Leap
River of Twist(s)
Running on Twist


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

I have sent some in and waiting on a reply if any of yours have made it. I really don't think too many other people sent in names but I really hope on of yours does. I am so bad with names... the names in my horses lives I have come up with is "andy" lol and a show name for a horse george : " Georgio Our Money " (Armani , get it lol )


----------

